# Anyone else in a bass slump now?



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Seems like things have slowed down since Memorial day.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

All my bites lately have come right on cover in shallow water . I flipped the same bush in 6 different places today before getting a nice 3lber to bite .


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i found them stalking weedbeds in the shade on tuesday but even then the bite was a little slow... all my bass came on yum dingers and tricksticks weightless


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I got a fat 18" smallie today on a jointed shad rap in largemouth bass color about 15 feet from shore in about 7-8 feet of water in a reservoir. Wt. wise is is probably my personal best, it was a fatty. 2 minutes before an 11" largemouth on same lure. Other than that 5.5 hours fishing 6 total fish (cats, bluegill were the others). I 've had great luck with that #5 jointed rattlin shad rap on bass this year. I'm gonna get me a #7. To answer your ?. No slump here. Had 2 nice 17" largemouth about a week ago. Before that I had a slump of about a month, nothing over 11". Keep at it. Cast until you're sick of casting then cast some more.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

just stick with baits that you have confidence in!!!! and maybe try different ways of fishing it.... different presentations and such!!!!!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

My only slump is not fishing enough!  Caught 9 from 6:00-7:30 this evening at a pond. 4 on a Yum Wooly Hawgtail, and 5 on my new favorite lure...the Spro Dean Rojas scum frog. I can't say enough about these baits!


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

No slump here either. Only got out for about 3hrs over the last 2 days but managed a 2.1# and a 2.4# on respective outings. Both were spotted bass. Not bad at all for spots!!! Especially not bad when you're fishing for smallies and the biggest you find are 8-10 inches. This was river fishing on the hocking and all the decent fish came in current seams near shoreline weedbeds. Good Luck!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to delaware on tuesday and between two of us we managed around 15 bass in cpl hours. Biggest was around 16inch.

Went to a pond wed and thursday evening and managed several with in an hour. last night(thursday) caught one of the nice ones out of the pond say she went around 17 to 18 inchs and 3lb will post pic in the morning.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

When you say slowed down where are you fishing and how are you fishing. just curious.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Fish4Fun said:


> When you say slowed down where are you fishing and how are you fishing. just curious.


Hargus Lake. Maybe slump wasn't the best description. I've had trouble finding anything over a 1/2 pd. Actually been catching small bass. Have been throwing primarily soft plastic looking for some bigger fish (senko style worm) but when I switch to jig w/grub I can yank small bass all day. It's fun but their all real small.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

young-gun21 said:


> My only slump is not fishing enough!  Caught 9 from 6:00-7:30 this evening at a pond. 4 on a Yum Wooly Hawgtail, and 5 on my new favorite lure...the Spro Dean Rojas scum frog. I can't say enough about these baits!



I bought one of those frogs. Only used it once with no success. What is the best way to fish them?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Iam just taking a guess hear love to hear what others thank. I don't know the lake your fishing but would it be safe to say that possibly some of the bigger bass are post spawn and have moved out of the area you are fishing and some are possibly staged at the drop offs in a little deeper water. Iam still learning all this stuff and would love to hear others opinions also.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Fish4Fun , you don't need my help on delaware , I got skunked keeper wise , wed night in the del tourn


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Fish4Fun said:


> would it be safe to say that possibly some of the bigger bass are post spawn and have moved out of the area you are fishing and some are possibly staged at the drop offs in a little deeper water.


F4F........that would probably be my guess too. was throwing cranks and chatterbait in deeper water w/o success. man, i need to get a sonar for the boat but promised the wife i would hold off until the little one was born. i guess baby stuff like a crib etc.... is more important


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

It was kind of academic where I was fishing. The pond is about 35% covered in algae. He dug the pond out 2 years ago and built a bridge across the middle so both sides are fishable. You can technically walk the bank completely around...but I'm not a fan of snakes, and they are their in abundance! So I pretty much stand in the middle of the pond and cast to the spots that are otherwise "unfishable". 7ft med heavy rod with 25lb fireline usually...but my 6'6'' med with 12lb fireline works just as well. They cast like a dream! Nothing fancy on the retrieve...except sometimes I pause the bait for 5-6 seconds. Last night it didn't matter. I could see the fish swail up on the bait through the algae, and then explode on it. I actually had to pull moss out of the stomaches to get the hooks out!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

EDD iam heading out sat morning for some RECON again and see what happens will post.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the advice on the Spro Frog. They do cast pretty far! What I did on my retrieve was twitch the bait, almost like walking the dog.


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

I hit on a pattern that's been holding true for a couple of outings. The bluegill are on their beds so I've been locating the gills and throwing a shallow running squarebill crankbait around cover in the area. Let me know if it works elsewhere.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

gabassman said:


> I hit on a pattern that's been holding true for a couple of outings. The bluegill are on their beds so I've been locating the gills and throwing a shallow running squarebill crankbait around cover in the area. Let me know if it works elsewhere.



Is it in bulegill color?


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, bluegill will work, duh, lol, I was throwing a baby bass color and it was working just as well, I think it's more of a reaction strike. They (bass) will hit just about any color, I tried 3 or 4 colors and they all worked.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My only slump was after I visited my spine specialist Tuesday. He said no boat and no fishing the remainder of the year. After a little fight with the old lady I had the boat in the water yesterday morning and caught 19 bass with the largest at 3#. The water was calm and I'm stll paying for it now. I can't imagine giving up the boat and fishing for the rest of the year!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thats tough man. For the rest of the year?? Theres no way I could do it. Whats wrong with your spine, if you don't mind me asking??? Thats just terrible news for any fisherman/boater  I hope you get better soon  WB


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in a slump of getting them in the canoe. I need to 1. set the hook. 2. not hold rod tip straight up (no no for smallies). 3. use net. I'm tired of seeing them jump and spit the hook.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Just some herniated disks. Getting an epidural soon right into the disks. If it doesn't work there may be surgery in my future. I'm fishing anyway. My club and Lakes Trail are allready paid for. I'm not working now so I can recoupe for a couple days after a tourny.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I feel for you. 8 yrs. ago ( and I'm young!!!!) I turned over in bed and I felt "something" and I tried to get up and I had back pain and couldn't walk on my left leg. Long story short..... after many Dr.'s appt.'s, every test that could be done, physical therapy, seeing 2 back specialists, pain mangement including a set of 3 epidurals( which didn't help at all) I ended up at the Cleveland Clinic with a Dr. (that happened to do surgery on my Aunt's back, so I trusted him) He ended up telling me that since I had 3 disks in a row deterating, he didn't suggest surgery, that i just had to live with it. That the disks will do their thing and I'll lose movement in my back. I was off work for 9 mo. cause I couldn't stand or sit for even 10 min. at a time. So I wish you the BEST and that your feeling better soon  Hang in there, better days are ahead! WB


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

i was in a slump for a few weeks, but it ended and i got a few smallies on nightcrawlers


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

if I don't get one over 14" (or a chunky fiesty 13.5") every time out I feel I'm in a slump. So yeah I've been slumping for a couple days. The saugeyes are making up for it though.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i haven't been in a slump lately.in the last 7 trips in the last 4 weeks to the same lake,and its a public lake,my dad and i have gotten over 140 bass.one trip we got 25 bass.we fished each trip from 5-8 hours.all the fish averaged 14-20inches,some dinks mixed in too,plus a 22 incher,id say5.5-6pounds.are worst day was yesterday and we got only 14 bass.we averaged a 19incher every trip.some trips we got all the fish over 15inches.we had found some solid patterns and stayed on the fish and hammered em.caught and released all the bass.was really fun!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

my slump ended abrubtly this morning about 6:30. 17.5 smallie on xcalibur jimmy. Then 15 minutes later 18 same lure. About 9 am 18.5 on a shaman vibe(although not a football it had "that shape" and was thick). I never fish topwater but plan to after today. Today was one of my best days this year.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

i caught 6 last night first time ive been out in a couple weeks but before that it was kinda slow.


----------

